# Captains bed instructions or how to?



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a question, not sure if this is where its to be posted but just wondering if any of you guys built a twin size Captains bed or have any directions on how to.
I was going to take 4 drawers out of an old dresser I have & use them & the rails posibly & try to figure something out from there.
Looking for advice or a how to on that if possible.
Thank you guys.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I would just build two cabinets that could be screwed together back to back to get the width you want and make it the length you need. 

Something like the picture below.


----------

